

FCC Opens Inquiry of Apple's Ban of Google Voice  - manvsmachine
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124908121794098073.html

======
manvsmachine
Boo to the WSJ for blocking the link. Here's ZDNet's take:
<http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=22069>

